# Erbitte Hilfe bei zu hoher Latenz



## Azathoth (26. April 2009)

Hi, ich habe seit dem Patch 3.1 Probleme mit der Latenz. Früher lag ich so zwischen 50 und 150 ms. Seit dem Patch (habe ich so in Erinnerung, kann aber auch paar Tage vorher gewesen sein), ist meine normale Latenz zwischen 600 und 1500, meist > 1000. Ich habe schon diverse Sachen probiert, nichts hilft.

Ich habe WoW ohne Addons gestartet, keine Veränderung (kV). Ich habe die Grafik runtergeschraubt, kV. Ich spiele normalerweise im Fenstermodus und bin auf Vollbild gegangen, kV. Ich habe WoW komplett neu installiert, kV. Meine Internetgeschwindigkeit beträgt 16 K, gemessen ist immer zwischen 10 K und 15 K. In meinen Beitrag im WoW-Forum fällt mir auf, dass die Verbindung wohl auf der Strecke bleibt ( http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...502&sid=3#8 ). In Guild Wars und Herr der Ringe Online habe ich auch hohe Latenzen.

Hat jemand eine Idee, was ich probieren kann, um die Latenzen in den Griff zu kriegen? Was für Informationen über mein System braucht ihr, um da evtl. was zu prüfen? Kennt sich jemand mit Fast Path aus? M-Net (mein Provider) bietet es für nur 90 ct. im Monat an, wenn es was bringt zahle ich es gern (nur früher gings auch ausgezeichnet ohne).

Norbert


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (26. April 2009)

die latenz hat in erster linie nix mit addons, fenstermodus und so zu tun. diese sachen wirken sich nur auf die fps aus. bei latenz problemen liegt es an der i-net verbindung. entweder blizz sein provider hat probleme, oder deiner, oder irgendwelche knotenpunkte laufen schief, ports... ect. pp.

wenn es sonst ging, mach dir keine sorgen. in ein paar wochen wird es sich wieder legen. war zumindist bei uns immer so. ab und an lag es an unserem provider und dann mal wieder an blizz seinem.


----------



## luziver (26. April 2009)

schau mal hier, hab ich auch gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (26. April 2009)

Falls du W-Lan benutzt steig auf normales Kabel um.

Meine Freundin benutzt auch W-Lan und hat manchmal eine gute Latenz, aber häufig laufe ich bei ihr auf der Stelle, spring mal eben 30 meter vor oder ein Kampf ist vorbei bevor er bei ihr überhaupt begonnen hat.

Sie springt quasi immer zwischen meinen 50-100ms  bis fast hin zur Unendlichkeit (3000+ kam schon vor).

FastPath ist eine Möglichkeit, wird deine Latenz aber nicht von 600+ auf 50 drücken.


----------



## meerp (26. April 2009)

Norbert schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe seit dem Patch 3.1 Probleme mit der Latenz. Früher lag ich so zwischen 50 und 150 ms. Seit dem Patch (habe ich so in Erinnerung, kann aber auch paar Tage vorher gewesen sein), ist meine normale Latenz zwischen 600 und 1500, meist > 1000. Ich habe schon diverse Sachen probiert, nichts hilft.
> 
> Ich habe WoW ohne Addons gestartet, keine Veränderung (kV). Ich habe die Grafik runtergeschraubt, kV. Ich spiele normalerweise im Fenstermodus und bin auf Vollbild gegangen, kV. Ich habe WoW komplett neu installiert, kV. Meine Internetgeschwindigkeit beträgt 16 K, gemessen ist immer zwischen 10 K und 15 K. In meinen Beitrag im WoW-Forum fällt mir auf, dass die Verbindung wohl auf der Strecke bleibt ( http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...502&sid=3#8 ). In Guild Wars und Herr der Ringe Online habe ich auch hohe Latenzen.
> 
> ...



Hatte ich auch, habe Auflösung runter geschraubt nun gehts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dachratte (26. April 2009)

n'Abend,

kleiner Tipp, falls du WLAN in Kombination mit irgendwelchen Blutooth Devices verwendest.
Die Blutooth Geräte stören den WLAN Empfang sehr und wenn die Entfernung zum Router zu groß ist, und da kann schon eine einzige Wand reichen, bricht die Verbindung zu WOW ständig ab, oder du hast so hohe Latenzen, dass es unspielbar wird.

Ich habe das auch erst sehr spät gemerkt und bin fast durchgedreht. Ich verwende eine Blutooth Maus an meinem Laptop. Sobald ich außerhalb meines Arbeitszimmers, in dem auch der Router steht, WOW spielen wollte konnte ich es vergessen.
Normales Internet ging zwar aber auch mit zum Teil sehr langen Ladezeiten von Webseiten.
Seitdem ich aber bei größerer Entfernung den Blutooth Adapter vom Notebook deaktiviere und meine Kabelmaus verwende habe ich keine Probleme mehr,
außer Blizz hat welche.

Hoffe damit dem einen oder anderen geholfen zu haben.
Gruß
Dachratte 
aka Larifari - Priest of Al'Akir


----------



## Leviathan666 (26. April 2009)

Hier mal die Geschwindigkeit testen: http://www.dsl-speed-messung.de/speedtest.htm


----------



## Elesmer (26. April 2009)

meerp schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch, habe Auflösung runter geschraubt nun gehts.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die auflösung hat nichts, garnichts mit dem ping zu tun


----------



## Azathoth (26. April 2009)

Also W-LAN benutze ich nicht. Aber eine kabellose Maus neben einer Kabelmaus, aber die habe ich auch vorher benutzt. @Luziver: Sieht mir sehr kompliziert aus und ist mir zu tief im Innern von XP. Trotzdem danke. @ Levithan666: Habe ich schon getestet, auch mit 2 weitere anderen Programmen. Geschwindigkeit liegt immer mind. über 10 K.


----------



## Leviathan666 (27. April 2009)

Upload auch im grünen Bereich?

Ich muss sagen hier in unserer Spielgemeinschaft war es nicht anders. Seit 3.1 extreme Latenzprobleme. Anfangs 31ms, Sekunden später über 2k.
Wenn du Vista hättest, hätte ich dir jetzt empfohlen das LifeCareCenter zu deaktivieren. 

K, wie sieht es denn aus mit Programmen die im Hintergrund laufen? Hast du eventuell Firewall-Software die du zum testen mal deaktivieren könntest?

Ansonsten mal alle Tipps durckackern die hier auf der offiziellen Seite vorgeschlagen werden: http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?articleId=19744

Achso! Falls es jemanden interessiert: Hier lag es an einem defekten Router. Die Platine der Lanports war beschädigt.


----------



## Azathoth (28. April 2009)

@ Leviathan666: Danke^^. Sieht so aus, als wenn ich den Übeltäter gefunden habe. Der Router scheint defekt zu sein. Abgekoppelt und Latenz ist wieder gut.

Norbert


----------

